
Web Search Navigator: Keyboard Navigation for Google, YouTube, GitHub, Amazon - infokiller
https://github.com/infokiller/web-search-navigator
======
infokiller
Web Search Navigator is a Chrome/Firefox extension that adds keyboard
shortcuts to Google, YouTube, Github, Amazon, Startpage, and Google Scholar.

Note that this extension focuses on searching, not general keyboard
navigation. For the latter, you should look into extensions such as Vimium
[1], Tridactyl [2], and Surfingkeys [3]. Alternatively, if you are willing to
use a niche browser, you should look into Qutebrowser [4], Nyxt [5], and Vieb
[6].

I use it with Vimium C [7] and Firenvim [8], which are both excellent browser
extensions that focus on more general keyboard navigation. This provides
reasonably good keyboard-based web browsing in Chrome/Firefox.

Disclaimer: I'm the project creator.

[1] [https://github.com/philc/vimium](https://github.com/philc/vimium)

[2]
[https://github.com/tridactyl/tridactyl](https://github.com/tridactyl/tridactyl)

[3]
[https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys](https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys)

[4]
[https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser](https://github.com/qutebrowser/qutebrowser)

[5] [https://github.com/atlas-engineer/nyxt](https://github.com/atlas-
engineer/nyxt)

[6] [https://github.com/Jelmerro/Vieb](https://github.com/Jelmerro/Vieb)

[7] [https://github.com/gdh1995/vimium-c](https://github.com/gdh1995/vimium-c)

[8]
[https://github.com/glacambre/firenvim](https://github.com/glacambre/firenvim)

